# Sticky  Fiberglass Sub Boxes



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Billeast I would recommend some photos for those you havent seen them before nor have the know how to find them.


----------



## billseast (Feb 5, 2013)

Added a couple pictures. If the people that have bought the boxes already would add some pictures and do a review that would be great. Thanks everyone for spending the time to check out the boxes.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I can make recommendations for which subs would be ideal in this air space. Just let me know what your budget is. Billseast makes solid quality enclosures.


----------



## billseast (Feb 5, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I can make recommendations for which subs would be ideal in this air space. Just let me know what your budget is. Billseast makes solid quality enclosures.


 Thanks. Can you sticky this so it doesn't get lost so easy?


----------



## flex014 (Jun 14, 2017)

Still making these? Is it that link in the op? Intense auto werks?


----------

